# old mother plant in flower



## puffnstuff (Jul 25, 2008)

just a couple pics cuzz I figured out how to use my camera.
puff


----------



## akirahz (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh nice! -- what strain is she?


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks delicious.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Melissa (Jul 25, 2008)

*beautiful ,,,*


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone, she is a white russian cross, her mom and sisters tasted as good as she looks. Some of Her daughters are in my grow journal "1st journal 6 russian girls"


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

look great man, russian ladies are nice


----------

